# Any new Vera covers for the Voyage?



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Vera Bradley released new patterns, and I'm wondering if they have updated their selection of Kindle covers (primarily those that fit the Voyage). Does anyone know if there are any new Vera covers available that will fit the new ereaders?


----------

